# Barn door slider framing opening



## Brent b (Jul 22, 2017)

when framing out an opening for a barn door slider are Jack studs required to meet code since there is no actual impact at the opening


----------



## cda (Jul 22, 2017)

Welcome !! 

How did you find us??


----------



## Brent b (Jul 22, 2017)

cda said:


> Welcome !!
> 
> How did you find us??



I googled the question and this forum popped up. would you happen to have an answer


----------



## cda (Jul 22, 2017)

Brent b said:


> I googled the question and this forum popped up. would you happen to have an answer



I do not do houses give it a couple of days, most on the forum take the weekend off.

Which building or residential code and year edition are you designing to??

Helps with the question


----------



## Brent b (Jul 23, 2017)

cda said:


> I do not do houses give it a couple of days, most on the forum take the weekend off.
> 
> Which building or residential code and year edition are you designing to??
> 
> Helps with the question



2012 International Residential Code and current amendments in maricopa county, az


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 23, 2017)

Jack studs are not for impact from the closing door. They support the header above the door that supports the load from above.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 23, 2017)

There might be alternatives like Simpson header hangers


----------



## cda (Jul 23, 2017)

I will add check the barn door manufacturer requirements 

Your answer also might depend on how heavy a door you are going to install


----------



## ICE (Jul 23, 2017)

Brent b said:


> when framing out an opening for a barn door slider are Jack studs required to meet code since there is no actual impact at the opening


Yes


----------



## steveray (Jul 24, 2017)

Mark and pyrguy have it...


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 7, 2017)

Track must be attached to solid backing capable of supporting the weight of the door, drywall alone is not enough.
What is height of the door to be? Given that the track spans the top of the opening some type of header/solid framing would be required, thereby requiring some kind of support/framing on each side of the opening as Mark has shown.     
Is this an inspection question or a DIY? See manufacturer install instructions. I recently installed one to replace my in swinging bathroom door but I left the existing jamb in place, only removing the trim.


----------



## north star (Aug 8, 2017)

*@ = @ = @*

Brent b,

Refer to the `12 IRC, Section R602.7 - Headers, Table R602.7.1,
Note " f ".

I agree with the others, ...yes "Jack Studs" must be used !

Thank you for coming to this Forum to ask your question.

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## mark handler (Aug 8, 2017)

north star said:


> yes "Jack Studs" must be used !


I do not agree
IRC does not intend to prevent the installation of any material or to prohibit any design or method of construction.
Alternatives can be used if they are approved by the AHJ.
The Simpson Header Hangers are a engineered alternative means of compliance, if you follow the Evaluation Report .


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2017)

Brent, waiting for your response to our questions.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 8, 2017)

I think he was looking for an instant response.......


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2017)

Point, it would better help us to understand the source of questions if new members indicated their background on their profiles, ie: AHJ, designer, contractor, owner, DIY, etc.


----------



## north star (Aug 8, 2017)

*+ = +*

Mark,

You are correct !.......I should have also listed Section R104.11 - Alternative
Materials, design and methods of construction and equipment, [ from the
`12 IRC  ] as an option............Note " f " is specific to that section for Headers.

My apologies to the Forum community ! 

*= + =*


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 8, 2017)

Not necessary, "We" do accept however.


----------

